# So I heard your PS3s are broken.



## -Aaron (Feb 28, 2010)

http://kotaku.com/5482328/ps3s-suffering-from-global-network-lockdown


----------



## Panties (Feb 28, 2010)

god no


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 28, 2010)

Not mine. ;D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 28, 2010)

I dunno, maybe. Since I haven't played since 2, I guess I'll never know. o:


----------



## Vivi (Feb 28, 2010)

Mine is working fine.


----------



## Pear (Feb 28, 2010)

"360's are the only console with failure issues"
Dohoho, early assumption fail.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh nooooo D:
I'm thankful that mine's okay for the moment, but knowing my luck it should start getting all malfunctioning any second <:T.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 28, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> "360's are the only console with failure issues"
> Dohoho, early assumption fail.


Except this isn't failure. Some idiot messed something up when they were upgrading the PSN last night so now some consoles don't work.

And obviously, the 360 will never actually last long.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

aha my ps1 still works


----------



## Pear (Feb 28, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I'm just trying to get a reaction out of Jak. :c
I be trollin' mah friends.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2010)

Mine still works.

c:


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 28, 2010)

It's not the network, it's a calendar bug. It's happening to offline consoles, too. =p


----------



## merinda! (Mar 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> aha my ps1 still works


PS1 is ftw.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I never actually beat spyro the dragon.. I should do that .. Another goal to do in my life


----------



## Nightray (Mar 1, 2010)

Mine works, been playing all day. 8D


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

Nightray said:
			
		

> Mine works, been playing all day. 8D


Ahaha, thats where you've been? ;]


----------



## merinda! (Mar 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I used to play were Crash Bandicoot: Warped when I was like 7.
The good ol' days.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good game, also the racing one


----------



## Nightray (Mar 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, been there all weekend. :>


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

Nightray said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What game??


----------



## merinda! (Mar 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg, <3

Those analog sticks annoyed me.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mw2


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg dont get me started .. lol 

Did you ever play that croc game? 


http://www.xup.in/pic,18816131/croc.JPG  < picture


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

Nightray said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I love that for the xbox, I dont have have a ps3  , I defs owned my guy friend in it


----------



## merinda! (Mar 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OM*G yes.
One of the most hardest things to play. Ever.
I didn't get what I suppose to do, and I couldn't control the thing.
D:


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I always got angry with the thing, got super pissed and then changed the game to like spice girls or something LOL


----------



## SamXX (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been on mine all weekend (Heavy Rain, it's a god send) so mine's doing fine!


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I've been on mine all weekend (Heavy Rain, it's a god send) so mine's doing fine!


Hey, It can turn on you any second...


----------



## VantagE (Mar 1, 2010)

Nope, my PS3 works fine no issues at all. 360 can shove it


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Mar 1, 2010)

Mine runs smoothly.


----------



## Ryusaki (Mar 1, 2010)

Not Mine!!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 1, 2010)

Mine works i played this morning


----------



## SamXX (Mar 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just been on it then, it's still alive


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 1, 2010)

I havent updated the firmware on mine yet, but God I'm afraid to turn it on 3':


----------



## SamXX (Mar 1, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I havent updated the firmware on mine yet, but God I'm afraid to turn it on 3':


Nothing happens, it just can't log you into PSN


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch it,  it can turn on you ;]


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 1, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And lose trophies and game saves and a bunch of other things.


----------



## Vivi (Mar 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It's not the network, it's a calendar bug. It's happening to offline consoles, too. =p


If it doesn't have anything to do with online stuff, why is it happening all of a sudden now? (If that article is even true. Looks like everyone here has working consoles)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 1, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They probably have Slims. It's happening to all the Phats.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 1, 2010)

I haven't checked mine yet J:
But a friend said his has been acting crappy.


----------



## Conor (Mar 1, 2010)

Most of my friends have this problem, one even lost all his new Heavy Rain trophy's


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a slimline, so I should be... Ok???


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

Some kid in my math class's is messed lol


----------



## AndyB (Mar 1, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Most of my friends have this problem, one even lost all his new Heavy Rain trophy's


I think that's a bit to do with the game though, might be wrong.
A friend of mine lost alot of Heavy Rain things.


----------



## ATWA (Mar 1, 2010)

PS3 Slim *thumbs up*


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> PS3 Slim *thumbs up*


Isn't that the new one?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you *censored.3.0*ing serious?
You have posted 12 times... as of now. You *do* push the limits of spam, and don't even try to not say otherwise.


----------



## ATWA (Mar 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it doesn't affect the PS3 slims

i like andyb's post


----------



## AndyB (Mar 1, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was said yesterday, she had posted... at *least* 300 posts. Next was 100.
And it's all from *censored.3.0*ing bull*censored.2.0* like this.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


500+ posts in the past two days.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just asking a *censored.3.0*ing question do you really need to comment on every *censored.3.0*ing thing I say?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty much. As beehdaubs has said... five hundred PLUS posts, in two *censored.3.0*ing days. And it's not so much you were asking a question, but the posts like "Lol, someone in maths class has this lol." Or that your old ps1 works.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not off topic ...and now were getting off topic , 

So if you have something to say about me and my posts pm me or pm your friends and tell them..


----------



## AndyB (Mar 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may be slightly on topic, but no one gives a *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0*. Why don't *you* take it somewhere else?


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not going to retaliate any more.. so if you leave me alone I will leave you alone even though I already do -_-


----------



## ATWA (Mar 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3

cool sig bro "on your feet soldier"


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 1, 2010)

So Wii is the only reliable console?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 1, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks you, another amazing sig malesretmit12.

But yeah, I should see my buddy with the ps3 on Wednesday, so I'll see how it all is then.

@Mega, not always... mine's screwed me over a bit to do with data, but it still works. Nothing a good Smack wont cure.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that how they get more messed? 

because all my friend did was hit his off the little stand and his wii is kind of messed :s


----------



## AndyB (Mar 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a joke.. somewhat, as my brother smacked my old xbox and got that working. He now owns that one.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome,


ahahah I just remembered my friend thats been through 13 Ds's   he has a problem


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So Wii is the only reliable console?


WAGGLAN

FLICKAN

SHIFTAN YOUR WEIGHTAN


----------



## Pear (Mar 1, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has such a low failure rate because there's_ nothing_ in it. If you ever watch someone take it apart on youtube, it's like 50% open space.


----------



## ATWA (Mar 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Wii? Or a PS3?


----------



## Pear (Mar 1, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii.


----------



## Vivi (Mar 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So Wii is the only reliable console?


The only reason the Wii has no problems is because the technology in it isn't very high-tech or impressive. And like Pear said, most of it is empty space anyway.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 1, 2010)

http://kotaku.com/5483187/ps3-error-8001050f-the-nightmare-may-be-over

Huzzah, it might have fixed itself!

But Sony, I'm still expecting ya'll to get off your asses and prevent something like that from happening again. >:/


----------



## Vivi (Mar 1, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> http://kotaku.com/5483187/ps3-error-8001050f-the-nightmare-may-be-over
> 
> Huzzah, it might have fixed itself!
> 
> But Sony, I'm still expecting ya'll to get off your asses and prevent something like that from happening again. >:/


Yeah, I hope something like this never happens to me. If this happened next week when I got Final Fantasy XIII, I might just have to kill myself.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 1, 2010)

So basically Sony just released a error message that "They're working on" and is going to force everyone to spend more money for a ps3 slim. I'm guessing that's what they're trying to do...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 1, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> So basically Sony just released a error message that "They're working on" and is going to force everyone to spend more money for a ps3 slim. I'm guessing that's what they're trying to do...


Congrats on being late to the topic.

It was a bug in the calender program, which randomly fixed itself.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

So there cured now?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like it... I'm able to sign on and actually access Burnout: Paradise now...


----------



## Box-monkey (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't suppose this'll affect PSPs online?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 2, 2010)

No, the problem is gone now, and the fat ps3's use a faulty chip or something... 
(the same one as the zune, actually, and they all broke down one day due to a similar problem...)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 2, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> No, the problem is gone now, and the fat ps3's use a faulty chip or something...
> (the same one as the zune, actually, and they all broke down one day due to a similar problem...)


Except the Zune erased everything didn't they?


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 2, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lul. That's why you get an iPod.


----------

